
Show HN: Eventn – Data-driven Microservices - eventn
https://www.eventn.com/
======
eventn
Hello HN, Eventn founder here. I have been working on the platform for a
little over a year and pleased to announce a public beta. Feedback, thoughts,
comments very welcome. Ben.

------
sleiman
Interesting! Just signed up to give it a try. Quick comment: sign up page is a
little bit broken on my Pixel.

~~~
eventn
Thanks for the note, I will get that fixed so it renders better on mobile.

